# Can anyone answer this EI question?



## Timms2011 (20 Jun 2012)

Hiya all, 

I have a 350l aquarium, What I've noticed is when i do a weekly 100L water change using 50% RO 50% Tap water my Plants pearl like crazy   however when i use the EI powders all through the week, although i get some pearling it's nowhere near the levels of when i carry out a water change.
Dosing Schedule:
Saturday Water Change 100l 
5.4 grams KNO3 + 2grams KH2PO4 Mon.Wed.Fri
1.4 grams TNC Trace Tue.Thurs

Powders are from the Nutrient Company so i'm pretty sure they are decent.

where am i going wrong? Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spyder (20 Jun 2012)

Pearling is quite common after a water change. Maybe co2 levels.


----------



## greenink (20 Jun 2012)

There's a thread on this try searching for CEG and pearling


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Jun 2012)

It is not a good idea to chase pearling. 
Click here=> Help I need a scientist! Water changes, pearling and CO2

Cheers,


----------



## Timms2011 (20 Jun 2012)

Well that's answered my question and I've learnt something new. I'm guessing I have my EI correct seeing as nobody commented on this.

Many thanks for all your comments


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jun 2012)

You need to stop thinking about the dosing numbers in terms of right or wrong. In fact, only the plants can tell you if you need more, or if you can get away with less. 

If you are not seeing discoloration or nutrient deficiency related algae then the objectives of the EI principles have been accomplished. You may find that a month from now you need to adjust the dosing upwards due to increased plant mass and/or increased flow blockage. Conversely, you may also wish to reduce your maintenance due to excessive growth rates so it could easily be that you want to reduce the growth rates by reducing the dosing. 

This is why the careful measuring of the powder weights out to the nearest tenth of a gram is an illusion. We are not walking some kind of tightrope which requires the precision of a circus performer. Even though we use recipes, we should avoid a recipe/formula mentality, because this will lead us astray. If your plants need more of something, then just add more of it. If you can get away with using less of something, then use less of it, and forget about what the recipe says.

Cheers,


----------



## Timms2011 (21 Jun 2012)

Thanks ceg, this makes perfect sense to me now. No two aquariums are the same, so it's just not possible to give an exact answer as there are endless factors to take into consideration including personal preference. This reminds me of when i purchased my first protein powder for the gym, the instructions on the back recommended taking 2 scoops 3 times a day. Now the company who made this product didn't know if i was a 6 feet, 18 stone, 20 year old training for the olympics or a 5 feet, 8 stone, 67 year old lady who swims a few lengths of a pool twice a week, like the aquarium so many factors to consider, so i now understand we need to see for ourselves what works best.

Thanks


----------

